# Sobralia gentry basket culture



## keithrs (Apr 27, 2012)

I purchased a Sob. gentryi off ebay last year. I decided to unpotted it today. I was happy to see that the 4" pot was full of big fat hairy white roots!!!!!! 

I was thinking about doing basket culture with it but I'm unsure how big this Sob. gets. Should I give it a go or should I just pot it?


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2012)

Keithrs

Since you tend to run towards the dryer side and it is already doing good potted for you, I'd stay potted.

Basket is advantages when you have high humidity conditions and a heavy watering hand.

If you go basket, then you will be watering a lot more, but you can massively "over pot" with basket and go for multiple years without having to mess with it otherwise.


----------



## nikv (Apr 27, 2012)

Most Sobralias tend to get huge. I would keep it in a pot rather than a basket. By the way, I've always wanted to grow this species. What conditions do you give yours?


----------



## keithrs (Apr 27, 2012)

Rick, I do have a heavy hand when it comes to watering. I have most of my plants on mounts so I have to have a heavy hand in these dry conditions. 

Nikv, I grow it warm to intermediate, Low humidity, constantly moist. I did notice when I put it my grow tent for the winter that it did like being warmer temps and higher humidity.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2012)

keithrs said:


> Rick, I do have a heavy hand when it comes to watering. I have most of my plants on mounts so I have to have a heavy hand in these dry conditions.
> 
> Nikv, I grow it warm to intermediate, Low humidity, constantly moist. I did notice when I put it my grow tent for the winter that it did like being warmer temps and higher humidity.



Then you may consider the basket since your mounts are good, and are used to getting water all over.

Another good thing about wooden baskets is that when they are overgrown they can be partially deconstructed for minimal disturbance when you want to shift everything to a bigger basket. Try to keep the plant from sending stollons or new growth out the sides to make future basket upgrades easier.


----------



## keithrs (Apr 27, 2012)

My main problem is I'm unsure how tall this plant gets. I'm not sure if its a 2-3 ft type or 3-10+ ft type.


----------



## John M (Apr 28, 2012)

http://sobralia.autrevie.com/Sobralia_gentryi.html


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 28, 2012)

keithrs said:


> My main problem is I'm unsure how tall this plant gets. I'm not sure if its a 2-3 ft type or 3-10+ ft type.



According to the description in Epidendra around 5 ft


http://www.epidendra.org/taxones/Sobralia/Sobralia gentryi/sobralia_gentryi_prot.pdf


----------



## keithrs (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you guys.... I guess I'll need to pot it.


----------

